# insurance



## curlygirl (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi,
I am starting on the accuchek insight pump in 3 weeks time and as i have not had a pump before i am not sure what people do about insuring it. Does it get added to existing home insurance or is specialist insurance better? Approximately how much does this cost and what does it cover ie loss and damage etc
Thanks for any advice.
Curlygirl


----------



## Maryanne29 (Mar 2, 2015)

My pump is included in our household insurance at no extra cost. I did inform the company as it's a high value item at £3k but they had no problem with it. Hope you like the Insight - I'm changing to this one very soon.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 2, 2015)

Mines insured with home contents ins


----------



## trophywench (Mar 2, 2015)

Yup - specified item on our Home Contents policy - free of charge.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 2, 2015)

PS - if your insurers try to fob you off, saying because the pump does not belong to you (they remain the property of the NHS)  the owners actually transfer something called 'Insurable Interest' to us.  

So, since 'Insurable Interest' is vested in us - we have to insure them!

I was not asked if I owned it anyway, and I certainly didn't volunteer that information.


----------



## Riri (Mar 3, 2015)

Can I ask, is it covered during trips abroad when using house insurance?


----------



## Maryanne29 (Mar 3, 2015)

Mine is covered for trips abroad - I checked this out with my insurers.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes Riri as are other items on the policy - jewellery, cameras, fishing tackle, clothes, whatever.  For so many days in every 12 months, which can usually be extended anyway.  Think our might be 60 days or something, but if we were going for 90, they'd just extend it and charge more.


----------



## spiritfree (Mar 3, 2015)

curlygirl said:


> Hi,
> I am starting on the accuchek insight pump in 3 weeks time and as i have not had a pump before i am not sure what people do about insuring it. Does it get added to existing home insurance or is specialist insurance better? Approximately how much does this cost and what does it cover ie loss and damage etc
> Thanks for any advice.
> Curlygirl



I am on the insight pump and I love it, and I am sure you will to.


----------



## curlygirl (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks all for the information.
Curlygirl


----------

